# August "Water" Photo Contest - Submissions



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*okay*

I will post the one of rach from yesterday for water.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This one is my all time favorite of Robbie, I've probably submitted it too many times!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Heres Shyla:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

*Maggie& Beamer*


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Lucy and Desi - gotta have a pool for each!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is Kia and Lila:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Great group of photos already and its still very early. Keep them coming. It will be tough once again. But love looking at all the great photos.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't have any pictures of him IN the water... lol










That's the best I can do... lol


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Haley and Laurel as one year olds. One of their first times swimming.

Hooch


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Wet Asha*

Love this expression!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hudson said:


> Love this expression!


She does look rather stately in it!!!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

She thinks shes the princess!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Lottie, Charlie and Benji. (Mother and her two sons going for a swim.)


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

​


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

Chelsea retrieves her stick.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's Otto's second time swimming ever.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow....we've already got some great pictures coming in....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

wilki5 said:


> Lottie, Charlie and Benji. (Mother and her two sons going for a swim.)


Oooo, enter that one in the calendar contest too! I'd love that in a calendar.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Changed my pic for this one too... he's KINDA in the water... lol


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

No peeing in the pool either Jester!!! :


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

*Oakly's Water Picture*

Here is Oakly's submission for the contest.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith at sunrise - i think she had spotted a frog.


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

*Kai & Kapo- Together trought water or fire, we'll swim to the end of the world.*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures of everyone's pup. I knew the picture of Oakley would have a stick. That boy and his sticks.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's Carsons entry.... I just like the angle on this one....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

All this picture needed was a beer in the free hand!!!! Aewsome pic to two friends!!

Hooch



Carsonsdaddy said:


> Here's Carsons entry.... I just like the angle on this one....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> All this picture needed was a beer in the free hand!!!! Aewsome pic to two friends!!
> 
> Hooch


That would have been a great addition to an already great day!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Nemo in the water*

1st 1 as a pup
2nd 1 as an adult


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Kuddles in the water*

1st 1 at 6-7 months old
2nd 1 at 2 yrs old


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Jesse in the water*

1st 1 @ 2 months old
2nd 1 @ 1 yr old


----------



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

*To jump, or not to jump.... *

Caper's first time in the water at Lake Louise, Alberta, Canada. 

He ended up jumping in after 5 minutes of contemplation 









My username: Gisabella. Puppy's name: Caper (3 months old in this pic).


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

gisabella said:


> Caper's first time in the water at Lake Louise, Alberta, Canada.
> 
> He ended up jumping in after 5 minutes of contemplation
> 
> ...


I love Lake Louise.... Great pic!!


----------



## GoldenFrost (May 27, 2005)

*Goldie on the beach*









GoldenFrost
Larz heading for the water on Lake Huron , Ontario


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

gisabella said:


> Caper's first time in the water at Lake Louise, Alberta, Canada.
> 
> He ended up jumping in after 5 minutes of contemplation
> 
> ...


That is too cute!!


----------



## Dixibell (Aug 30, 2006)

*Sunny*

What could be more fun than a pond & a toy ducky?
- Dixibell


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> 1st 1 at 6-7 months old
> 2nd 1 at 2 yrs old


Now you have to pick just one picture.....


----------



## GoldenAtoll (Mar 30, 2006)

*Atoll in Retriever Paradise*

Well this is mine. We went hiking up in the Vosges mountains, the French equivalent of the Black Forest mountains, as it is on the other side of the Rhine. It was a hot day, and as the kilometers went by, there was not a drop of water anywhere. Most places there are streams and small waterfalls, but not on this trek. Only bottled water. And then suddenly, the lake!! Paradise, he was saved.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

*Here's Tom's contribution*

" I don't think so ! "


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's Sadie (moverking) on the beach in the Outer Banks this spring.
(I know the horizon is crooked, tried to straighten it in Photoshop, but haven't mastered that technique yet, sorry)


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

playing in a rock pool


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Here's one of Molly on the pool deck.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen and Daisy


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is mine:
Priska doing her favorite thing!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

These last two photos are simply fantastic...
Jo Ellen, what a beautiful Golden you have and looks like Priska is also having lot of fun


----------



## carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

Carrie is in the sea for first time


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Harlow


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*The skiing wore them out*

Speeding back after a long day on the river:


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Jo Ellen, I loooooove your picture!! He looks like a gentle giant!!! 

Okay here's mine. I know Rosco is *very* off-centered. But i love this pic!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

*Jaime and Lucy*

Jaime is on the left and Lucy (her niece) is on the right - this was Lucy's first swim


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

*Rosie and Holly at Muskegon Beach*


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Here's Sophie....*

Hope this works - I've never submitted a photo before:crossfing and I wanted to send this picture for August's contest. This is Sophie at Boulder Reservoir last year when we attended a golden gathering with dear friends and dogs.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

This is one of my favorites of Penny


----------



## goldensoul (May 6, 2007)

goldensoul and Alma's submission


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Nice picture of Alma!!

hooch


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Nice picture of Alma!!
> 
> hooch


Lovely girl.


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Kerry paddling








[/IMG]


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Eh, It seems like I should have more/better pictures of her in the water, for as much time as we spend there.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Daisy*

Here is our little water retriever Daisy.


----------

